# Daenerys's Bunny Blog, Reptile House



## Daenerys (Apr 23, 2010)

This is me, Daenerys!







I have many animals from reptiles to amphibians to aquatics to mammals. I'd just like to introduce them to you all and keep you updated on their progress 

First, my dog, Legend of Kalimar. He is a purebred Papillon and retired show dog. He was a show dog until he turned a year old, and then he became my 13th birthday present. My present was technically just my permission to get him. I had to raise the money to buy him myself. Because he is an ex show dog, he was a bit more pricey than most. I raised $1000 for my little boy. ^_^ Since I turn 19 in just a few weeks and his birthday is just 2 days after mine, that makes him coming up on 7 years old. He did agility for about a month after I got him, but he ended up pulling a muscle in his shoulder and that ended his agility fun. Here's some pictures of my boy!





















Next, we'll start on reptiles.

My first reptile is my corn snake, Drake. He is an amelanistic, or red albino corn snake. He was hatched early July 2009. I got him in late August. Here he is:






He is bigger than that now but I actually don't have any other good pictures of him besides a couple of him eating, and from my experience so far on this forum you guys are a sensitive bunch so I will spare you those. 

More to come!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2010)

Cute. More please. :biggrin:


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 23, 2010)

I did however get Drake a little girlfriend for when he gets older. Her name is Lyra, and she is a lavender corn snake. Here are pictures of her and some of her with Drake playing around in one of my mom's potted plants:











"Well, hello there"  





*kiss*





Next is Bella, my hog island boa. I got her from the Charlotte, NC Repticon in January. Hog island boas are extinct in the wild because they were all pulled out of there natural habitat (Hog Island, Central America). They were all taken for the pet trade because they only get about half the size of your average boa, like Red Tails, and they are very light in coloration which is very beautiful. Bella loves to climb right now because she is still young, but as she gets older she will lose that.











She climbed a candelabra 





Bella was a bit nippy the first week I had her, probably because I had to transport her from Charlotte to Raleigh. She tried to bite me a few times, but I always dodged it  






Baby boa bites are nothing, just a little scratch. I made sure to handle her a lot to break her of her nippiness, and it worked! She is a lot calmer now.


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 23, 2010)

Next is Norbert, my Brazilian Rainbow Boa. I got him at the Charlotte Repticon the same time I got Bella. These guys are actually supposed to be the nippy babies, but he has only ever struck at me once, and that was because I was getting in his face with the camera. It was all worth it though cause I got some great photos!











In this photo I was able to really capture his RAINBOWS  










My last snake is Asmodaeus, my red tail boa. He is about 7 feet long and 14 years old. I got him from Florida's Venom I in Miami, which is the home of the widest variety of snake antivenom in the world. It is all kept in 5 refrigerator sized coolers (3 for native antivenom, 2 for exotic) in what basically looks like a little storage room with a tiny office attached. My boyfriend knows one of the guys who works there and we were visiting on our winter trip to the Everglades National Park. The guy asked if we wanted a free red tail boa. Apparently one of the daughters of a police man or firefighter or something had had this snake since he was a baby, and she was going off to college and couldn't take him so she gave him to Venom I and they needed to find a home for him. So, now we have Asmodaeus. here he is!











"I have the most perfect boa mustache..."


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 23, 2010)

What beautiful little snakes!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 23, 2010)

I love your snakes, esp your Rainbow boa. I rehabilitated one, and since then wished to own my own.

And he really does have the perfect boa mustache.


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 23, 2010)

On that note about the boa mustache, I feel I need to post this lovely snake comic, which is not mine:






Yeah, hog island boas don't have the traditional boa mustache 

Now on to my baby bearded dragon! His name is Tatzu, and he is a hypo pastel from georgia bloodlines. I got him back in February.
















Then we have my frogs. There is a green tree frog, a golden tree frog, and two firebelly toads:

This one is Verde, my green tree frog. He is VERY vocal, its so cute!





This is Oro, the golden tree frog. He is vocal as well, but not nearly as much and his call isn't as loud. Its more of a quiet croak.





This is Oliver, my brown anole. He is called Oliver because he sometimes looks an olive green color, like in this picture:





Then there are the firebelly toads! There are two, Pyro and Phoenix:










Here is one playing tree frog on the glass:


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

Then there is the fish. We have a bunch of guppies, they reproduce at will in our little 10 gallon fish tank. Here are a couple of the adults:





In that tank we also have a goldfish we call Adolf. Originally he was Hitler Fish, because he has markings that look JUST like Hitler:










For some reason all of his black markings faded and he is just all gold now.

Then we have some of my boyfriend's pets. Not technically mine, but I live with them so I will include them 

Here are his two ball pythons, Ovid and Jasmine. He is trying to breed them right now:

Ovid:





Together:





We tend to keep it simple with the snake enclosures, they wouldn't care if their tanks were done up all nice and pretty or if they're just glass vivs with newspaper, a water bowl, and a hide so long as they have all they need (which includes a heat pad for these guys).

Then there is his 2 year old corn snake, Aphrodite.











His milk snake, Ares:






His Kenyan sand boa, Sandy:






He has a white sided rat snake named Luna, but for some reason he hasn't gotten any pictures of her by herself. This is one of her during Agriculture Awareness Week on the NC State campus, our friend Albert has her around his neck:






Then there is his Dusky Pygmy rattlesnake, Baliss:






Baliss is special because he is deadly, so he does have a nice desert-y setup instead of the basic newspaper/waterbowl/hide thing, but I don't have any pictures of that.


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks to all the nice posts between my pictures. I was trying to get them all in before I read any of them  All of my snakes are still young except Asmodaeus. I can't wait until they grow up! 

One more photo post on the way!!!


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

Last but not least, my bunny Basil!!! ^_^

I have no idea what kind of bun bun he is, he was bought from a pet store back in December of '09. I named him Basil after Basil Stag Hare from the Redwall series (also where I got Asmodaeus's name, as well as Baliss's -- they are the two serpents in the books). I'd guess he is somewhere around 6 to 8 months old but I don't know for sure. 

This is when we first got him:


























And this is him now:


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> No snakes! Yuk! :embarrassed::vomit:


You just don't know them well enough to know how sweet they can be. I can snuggle and kiss and pet all my snakes just like I do my furries


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh no! I forgot Brandon's ratties!!! They're dumbo ratties.

This is Aragorn:






Arwen:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 24, 2010)

I probably won't be in your blog much cause I can't stand snakes and am not a big fan of rats, mice, etc.

BUT - Basil is adorable....I love your ability to capture your animals on film.

Mainly I wanted to say a "BIG WELCOME" to the forum and thanks for starting a blog. 

I think we have several here who will love seeing ALL of your animals..


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

I have never understood why some people can't stand things like rats or snakes....rats are super smart and LOVE cuddles and play time, and snakes can be just as sweet, while not exactly playful, and can be cuddled with as well. They all have personalities, even the reptiles!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

I hate snakes to the passion.


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

Well....then please don't post here anymore. It makes me sad to hear people say that, because I love my little sweeties to death. They're great pets.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm afraid of them because I got bite by an Gardner snake. But he didnt last.


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

Garter snakes are harmless =/ I bet you only had a few scratches. He only bit you because he either felt threatened or you smelled/looked like food somehow. Snakes don't bite because they just feel like biting. Biting is the only way they can defend themselves.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes! I know that.


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

So there's no reason to fear them. Unless you're dealing with a snake over 6 feet long, they're no danger to you. Well, unless you put it around your neck. And even then a snake will not choke you intentionally. Sometimes the scales and flesh kind of stick to each other, especially if you're sweaty. I've had a few get a bit uncomfortably tight just because they were trying to move off of my neck but my damp skin kept sticking to the scales.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok I just made my brother come over to see your snakes and will make my mom watch to. We LOVE snakes! :biggrin:

One of my fave memories...


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

Aww, it looks like Sunny!!! My friend has an albino burmese, this is him;






He is 11 feet long and 5 years old


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2010)

So awesome! God snakes rock. Mean hubby says no snakes but ok with geckos and skinks.


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

You should try to talk him into a corn snake, they're the most easy to care for pet snake and they stay small.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> You should try to talk him into a corn snake, they're the most easy to care for pet snake and they stay small.


I don't give up. :whistlingThough I have been intrested in a fire skink for a LOOONNNGGG time. h34r2


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 24, 2010)

Aw, ignore the snake haters - we'll win them over to our side some day! My fiance and I do educational programs with ourreptiles, and on Earth Day we brought his Dumeril's Boa (who weirdly enough is about a foot longer than he should be) to our table. Sweetest snake, really good about being pet and even lets us pester him by doing things like showing folks his mating spurs and such. A lady from the DEC who was TERRIFIED of snakes two tables down worked up the courage to pet him by the end of the day 

Anyways, great pics and I LOVE your menagerie. I had a "hilter fish" as well, but her moustache also went away with age; it's remarkable how much their markings change with time. Just be prepared to give him a BIG home one day (and some friends). My tiny baby common grew to over a foot long now at just four years of age - and he's stunted! His children are very rapidly outgrowing him. x_x


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 24, 2010)

SOoooooo cute!!!!

I love Arwen and Aragorn- just love names from great movies! My Pippin is named after Peregrin Took from LOTR .

Your hotot is so so gorgeous- especially the baby pictures are just too cute to bear!

Loving all the reptiles too. So many people in my family have reptiles- especially boas- but I really don't know much about them. Look forward to it in your blog 

Glad you started one

Jen


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 24, 2010)

Ya guys if you don't like snakes don't post in these kinds of blogs. I'm sure if you went on a reptile forum and started posting about your bunnies and got 'Uh I hate rabbits, they smell, their dumb' etc. You wouldn't be so happy  Reptiles are beloved pets to many people like bunnies are to you 

Thanks for starting a blog! Your pictures are brilliant! You must have a really good camera. Welcome to Rabbits Online


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2010)

Although I am a little scared of snakes more for the unknown I love seeing them just not handling them. 

By unknown i mean witch are poisons and which are not.


But other then that i would hold anyone of your snaked if I ever got the chance.:whistling

Although I would probably never own one there beautiful creatures. 

I love your puppy and of course that cute little bunny. 

I will be around more snake pictures please:whistling


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

Venomous snakes usually (let me stress /usually/) have very arrow-shaped heads, like this: 






See how it starts vert pointy at his nose, gets really wide, and then very quickly narrows to become his neck? This is a copperhead, he is actually part of some research my boyfriend does with copperheards. He is studying eating habits (will a copperhead eat a fish in the presence of a mouse?) as well as fang shed rate.

Venomous snakes usually have that type of head as opposed to the colubrid (corn snakes like Drake and Aphrodite up there as well as many other species) type of head, which is narrower. Trying to keep it to snakes native to North America, btw. But all your rattlesnakes will have that type of head. That is because they have their venom glands around their "cheek" areas which make their head more bulky. That is not always the best indicator of a venemous snake if you run into a wild one, though, because as a defense mechanism a lot of snakes will try and flatten out and make their heads look more arrow shaped, like this Northern water snake -- perfectly harmless (as far as venom goes, but they are fiesty little buggers and bite a lot! And their musk smells like death), but he tries to look like a cottonmouth!

Northern water snake


















Cottonmouth:


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

There are others that don't necessarily have the arrow shaped head, but generally for rattlesnakes, that is a good indicator. And the rattling noise, too


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow how interesting! I love that there are so many different species and families of snakes, and all their many indiviual adaptations; rattle, spitting venom, hood, constriction etc.

I think the most fascinating thing about snakes, that I learn the other day in one of my lectures, is the fact that they almost have 4 jaws- two on the bottom, and two on the top, not joined by bone, only by stretchy ligaments, so they can 'walk' them over their prey.

Crazy! But amazing.

So do you actually have a venemous snake??

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 24, 2010)

Great photos! 
Basil is definatley a cutie. 

I really love your boyfriends milksnake..if you go to my blog I only breed leopard geckos now, but I really want to get back into snakes, but just milks probably and of course the rainbow.

Jen, here in AZ I worked with the University with venomous snakes and even Gila Monsters (ASU owns 3)! They are really great to work with! Such great education. I am curious if you own one also.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gila monsters! Wow! How fascinating. You are so lucky!
My university? If I am honest, I don't know (yet). I am only in my first year, so we've only been working with skeletons and reptiles/spiders in display jars etc, and small invertebrates.
Currently we have only seen a Praying Mantis and hermit crabs in our lectures. The Praying Mantis was just unbelievable to watch- it's hunting skills etc. I have a video somewhere that I'll try and get on here somewhere!! 

Jen


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 24, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> I have never understood why some people can't stand things like rats or snakes....rats are super smart and LOVE cuddles and play time, and snakes can be just as sweet, while not exactly playful, and can be cuddled with as well. They all have personalities, even the reptiles!



I love the reptiles - I have my one corn snake Scratch who I inherited from my son... not sure of his/her sex but he/she loves to snuggle in any warm spot on me... being in perimenopause with lots of hot flashes, Scratch loves when I come to put him/her in my sweatshirt! Had green anoles years ago when my boys were little.

Someday maybe an albino Burmese or ball python will be in my future... fell in love with those at one of hubby's annual meetings and the owner eventually had to peel the snake off of me - we were bonding quite well!

My late farrier's daughter had a rat as a pet and when the rat passed, they purchased another and brought her by for me to see.

And Basil is a cutie!

All animals have their purpose. 

Denise


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 24, 2010)

How do reptiles show affection towards you? I've never owned one, and, although I can't envisage it, it annoys me to hell when people say that rabbits can't show affection towards you, just because it's not as obvious as a puppy barking and leaping on you wagging its tail, so I am more than willing to go into this subject with an open mind 
How can you see when your snake is attached to you or bonding with you?
What about signs/sounds of contentment? 

Jen


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 24, 2010)

Snakes don't bond or show affection. The most they do to show they "like" you or are "content" is to not view you as a threat. I have never been bitten by any of my pets, because I handle them on a regular basis and they are comfortable with me. Snakes are natural loners, so they don't really make friends with anyone. However, you can still cuddle with them and for me its easy to ignore the fact that its not that they like me, I can pretend  They are great pets. However, snakes always retain that wild animal nature and if you were to release a snake into the wild, as long as the climate was the right one for that snake to survive it could easily revert back to hunting for itself and survive as a wild snake again. Thats what has happened in Florida with the Burmese pythons. Things like hurricanes and irresponsible pet owners have released these animals in a climate that can support them, and now they are running wild and reproducing as wild animals.

And on that note about Burmese pythons, you should only get a Burmese if you have adequate experience dealing with other large constrictors. They are a HUGE handful, and can be extremely dangerous if you don't know exactly what you're doing. They get MASSIVE and if you don't handle it enough when its young, it can grow into an adult over 20 feet long and over 100 pounds with a nasty temperament. That size snake could easily kill an adult human. My friend with the burmese has had at least 10 years experience with reptiles, including large ones, before she got Sunny. Sunny is a very docile Burmese because she is very careful to make sure he is desensitized to being touched in "sensitive" snake places like his face, and he is used to being lugged around and cuddled with and whatnot. Even with all that "training" and "socialization" he is still potentially dangerous around feeding time because sometimes he will chase your feet thinking they're rats. He is only half the size he can potentially get, too, at 11 feet long. These snakes are not for the beginning reptile owner, and colubrids like corn snakes or other species that are generally under 6 feet really don't prepare you for these snakes. Perhaps large red tail boas could be a good start, because females can get up to 12 feet. I can't tell you how many Burmese pythons I see on criagslist because owners get overwhelmed when they start getting bigger. I see more Burmese pythons and other large constrictors than rabbits. Its the same in Florida, owners get too overwhelmed with their large size and just let them go instead of being responsible and finding them a new home.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 24, 2010)

You have beautiful animals! Please just ignore anyone who is anti any of your animals. Everyone is here for rabbits, pet rabbits, but almost everyone will respect your love of animals in general. 

I am also a huge animal lover and have a bunch of animals. I really need to start a blog, but my camera has gone missing and I want to post pics with them. LOL But like you, I have rabbits and reptiles (turtles, bearded dragons, a veiled chameleon and 3 ball pythons) and cats and dogs and I have had rats and ferrets and chinchillas and so on and so forth. 

Keep posting!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 25, 2010)

Adorable rattie boys :biggrin:! I have 4 neutered boys myself.

I love looking at blogs with a variety of animals, but sometimes I have to be careful because of frogs. I'm extremely terrified of them to the point where I have really bad panic attacks if I even see a picture of one. Whenever I visit Ren's blog I have to scroll VERY slow to make sure I see the word "frog" when pictures are coming up, so I take that as my warning to either exit out or scroll super fast past the frog pictures :whistling.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quite a variety of animals you have. Well we all have our likes and dislikes of different animals,some rational and some irrational.

My little zoo compared to yours, 15 rabbits, 2 dogs and 2 cats keeps me plenty busy. Sounds like you have your hands full there.

Do you spend a lot of time cleaning cages?

What do your snakes eat?


----------



## Cabrissi (Apr 25, 2010)

Just wanted to comment that your snakes are goorgeeouuusss! I had a corn snake and a kenyan sand boa before I left the US and miss them heaps. One day I'd love to get a Black Headed Python, they are stunning although quite expensive.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow okay. What an honest answer about snake/human relationships. Yeah I can see that- although I read it wrong and thought you said 'snakes are natural losers' !!! Lol! I was like...that's not very nice!!! :rofl:

My uncle has Boa Constrictor named...wait for it..Bo:expressionless

Lol.

But she is fully grown now I think, and am I right saying that females are usually smaller than males? If so then males must be HUGE cos she is just massive.

He has always owned snakes, of sooo many varieties lol. He is a really brilliant owner, from what I can see, and she is a lovely, calm snake from all the socialising and handling he gives her.

Have you ever thought of getting a Python like Sunny? 

Jen


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 25, 2010)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> You have beautiful animals! Please just ignore anyone who is anti any of your animals. Everyone is here for rabbits, pet rabbits, but almost everyone will respect your love of animals in general.
> 
> I am also a huge animal lover and have a bunch of animals. I really need to start a blog, but my camera has gone missing and I want to post pics with them. LOL But like you, I have rabbits and reptiles (turtles, bearded dragons, a veiled chameleon and 3 ball pythons) and cats and dogs and I have had rats and ferrets and chinchillas and so on and so forth.
> 
> Keep posting!


I used to have a cat, until one day a dog (not one of mine) attacked her and she died from internal damage :'( I want to get a Bengal cat someday!

I also want to get either a box turtle or a Russian tortoise  Those guys are SO CUTE! But I think I am set for now with what I have.

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Adorable rattie boys :biggrin:! I have 4 neutered boys myself. I love looking at blogs with a variety of animals, but sometimes I have to be careful because of frogs. I'm extremely terrified of them to the point where I have really bad panic attacks if I even see a picture of one. Whenever I visit Ren's blog I have to scroll VERY slow to make sure I see the word "frog" when pictures are coming up, so I take that as my warning to either exit out or scroll super fast past the frog pictures :whistling.


We aren't getting Aragorn neutered because we want baby ratties for snake food... >.> We treat Aragorn and Arwen as pets, though. They get yogurt treats and banana and toys and stuff. ^_^

Terrified of frogs? Lol that's a new one! My froggies are just adorable. Once again I don't understand the fear.

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Quite a variety of animals you have. Well we all have our likes and dislikes of different animals, some rational and some irrational. My little zoo compared to yours, 15 rabbits, 2 dogs and 2 cats keeps me plenty busy. Sounds like you have your hands full there. Do you spend a lot of time cleaning cages? What do your snakes eat?


I clean cages fully at least once a week and do spot cleaning when necessary. Today is my snake carpet cleaning day, the snakes in tanks have repti-carpet and that gets thrown in the washer and dryer with our clothes. The sand boa and the pygmy rattlesnake live in/on sand, so for them its mostly spot cleaning....scooping poo like its a cat litter box  For the rattlesnake we have a pair of hex armor gloves, the stuff bulletproof vests are made of. They're made of three layers of the stuff and are completely bite proof (they've been tested thoroughly by us with cottonmouths and copperheads...hoping to test on gaboon vipers some day -- 2 inch fangs!!!) and we ALWAYS wear the gloves when we're doing stuff in his tank.

My snakes eat appropriately sized mice and rats (if they're big enough), all f/t (frozen and then thawed, so no live). "Appropriately sized" means no larger than 1.5x the largest part of the snake. So, for example, Drake and Lyra eat "fuzzy mice", meaning baby mice who have just gotten their fur. Aphrodite on the other hand can eat adult mice, or mice-sized rats. Rats are higher in fat content though, so only Asmodaeus eats them as a staple in his diet. Everyone eats once a week except Asmodaeus because he is already full grown. He eats every other week.

*Cabrissi wrote: *


> Just wanted to comment that your snakes are goorgeeouuusss! I had a corn snake and a kenyan sand boa before I left the US and miss them heaps. One day I'd love to get a Black Headed Python, they are stunning although quite expensive.


I just saw one of those black headed pythons in person for the first time this weekend! You're right, they ARE gorgeous! But I have only heard of them as woma pythons before then so it took me a while to make the connection between the two, lol. My boyfriend had to point it out. The one I saw had a tumor on its intestinal wall down near its vent, it was pretty large.  Hard to do things like surgically remove tumors in snakes, too...

*jcottonl02 wrote:
*


> Wow okay. What an honest answer about snake/human relationships. Yeah I can see that- although I read it wrong and thought you said 'snakes are natural losers' !!! Lol! I was like...that's not very nice!!! :rofl:
> 
> My uncle has Boa Constrictor named...wait for it..Bo:expressionless
> 
> ...


Hahah no they're not losers!  And Bo for a boa isn't any worse than Sandy for a sand boa. No creativity from your uncle or my boyfriend! That's why he lets me name all the animals now XD

In snakes generally the females are larger than the males. In red tail boas, generally females can get 12 feet long where males usually top out at about 8 or 9.

No, I would never get a python like Sunny. They are just TOO HUGE! I do love Sunny, but I will be happy to go play with him at my friend's house rather than getting one myself. I think she got rather lucky that since she got him when he was already 5 years old and 10 feet long that he had such a docile temperament.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 25, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> And on that note about Burmese pythons, you should only get a Burmese if you have adequate experience dealing with other large constrictors. They are a HUGE handful, and can be extremely dangerous if you don't know exactly what you're doing. They get MASSIVE and if you don't handle it enough when its young, it can grow into an adult over 20 feet long and over 100 pounds with a nasty temperament. That size snake could easily kill an adult human. My friend with the burmese has had at least 10 years experience with reptiles, including large ones, before she got Sunny. Sunny is a very docile Burmese because she is very careful to make sure he is desensitized to being touched in "sensitive" snake places like his face, and he is used to being lugged around and cuddled with and whatnot. Even with all that "training" and "socialization" he is still potentially dangerous around feeding time because sometimes he will chase your feet thinking they're rats. He is only half the size he can potentially get, too, at 11 feet long. These snakes are not for the beginning reptile owner, and colubrids like corn snakes or other species that are generally under 6 feet really don't prepare you for these snakes. Perhaps large red tail boas could be a good start, because females can get up to 12 feet. I can't tell you how many Burmese pythons I see on criagslist because owners get overwhelmed when they start getting bigger. I see more Burmese pythons and other large constrictors than rabbits. Its the same in Florida, owners get too overwhelmed with their large size and just let them go instead of being responsible and finding them a new home.



I heard of one strangling his owner inan apartment in Brooklyn, NY some 10 years ago... the guy was dead in bed and the snake was curled up next to him.

I know about their size and strength, hence, while I love them, owning one involves more experience and knowledge than I have... it was tough enough handling Scratch when he/she gets in a mood... and my friend's ball python was three + feet of strength...

Would love to see more pictures of Sunny, too!



Denise


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't believe every story you hear, especially if its on the news. While it is true that these snakes can and do kill human owners, its not always because they're out to get people. Snakes know when something is too large to eat. While a 20+ feet long snake is massive and might appear large enough to eat a person, snakes usually can't stretch wide enough to get past our shoulders. 

These snakes are actually large enough that they could a kill a person without even meaning to. According to your story, Denise, I am more inclined to believe that this guy was an irresponsible pet owner who either let his snake run loose or didn't secure the snakes tank properly and the snake saw the bed as a nice warm spot to lay and crawled up there while the guy was sleeping, and the sheer weight of the snake sitting on the guy was enough to suffocate him before he could get it off. Sunny is only thirty-something pounds, but I know if he laid across my arms while I was in bed I would have a difficult time getting him off because at his length his weight is just so awkwardly dispersed throughout his body that he could easily pin me down like that.

So its not always the aggressive snakes that can end up killing people, its the irresponsible pet owners who let these snakes run loose that cause all these death-by-python stories to appear in the news and give all reptiles and reptile owners a bad name.


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 25, 2010)

Here are some more Sunny pictures:

Sunny all curled up






Her 5-year-old daughter and Sunny





His mouth open 





Being chased by the tortoise





He thinks Sunny is a giant banana





We often use Sunny at school as the Herpetology Club mascot. Everyone loves Sunny, if our club is doing anything on campus we get at least a couple people ask "Where's Sunny?" if he isn't already there


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 25, 2010)

Ooooh, Daenerys, I like you  Great, educational posts so far. A burm is part of my family, and I like to see accurate information being spread - both about the fact that they are misunderstood & demonized AND that they aren't good pets for the overwhelming majority of people.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 25, 2010)

'Being chased by the tortoise' LOVE IT!!!!! So cute!! I can just imagine the tortoise ambling along behind him thinking 'Mmmmm yomma-banana!!!' LoL!

I think you are totally right about irresponsible owners. Not just reptiles but dogs too!!! And who gets blamed...
NOT the irresponsible owner completely at fault...but the poor animal.
Yes, sometimes, SOMETIMES, it is just an aggressive animal that hasn't been rid of its primitive instincts. 

But usually...it's owners. Like with children too.....rubbish parent who lets the child do whatever they want...child DOES whatever it wants..and then grows into an adult who does WHATEVER it wants.

But that is another thread

Jen


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't know if this link will work because this is a video on Facebook, but here is Mwomba (the tortoise) chasing Sunny:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1335575864414

There is one important fact about reptiles to remember, though, that makes responsible pet ownership even more important: reptiles are not domesticated. That is why it is so important that owners are responsible and raise their pets in a way that makes them used to human ownership and handling and everything else.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 25, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Hahahaha aw sooo cute!!!! Does Sunny care? I doubt it- cos Mwomba is so slow! Hehehe

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow he look a lot bigger in these photos! 

Have you ever seen a lavender albino?
http://gallery.kingsnake.com/data/198female_lav_albino_tiger-med.jpg

There is one at my mom and pop petstore..so beautiful.

and your tortise is hilarious!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow Myia that is gorgeous!!!!

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, the one in the store is even prettier. Only $800.00 (Which is a great deal)

But I am going to rescue and have to wait until I can build my outdoor enclosure (which unfortunatly will be years)

Daenerys do you have any photos of her enclosure?


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 25, 2010)

The tortoise is not mine 

No I don't have any photos of Sunny's enclosure. I can describe it though. It is L shaped, with the shorter part being about 3 feet long and the longer about 6 feet long. Its about 2 feet wide and 2 feet tall. It is set in the corner of their office above her fiance's desk. Its getting to be a bit small for Sunny now so they are going to be building a new one for him. They usually give him run of the house during the day as long as they're there so he isn't in his enclosure all that often besides at night.

I don't know much about Burmese python morphs so no I have never seen or heard of a lavender albino, but it sure is beautiful!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 25, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> I wouldn't believe every story you hear, especially if its on the news. While it is true that these snakes can and do kill human owners, its not always because they're out to get people. Snakes know when something is too large to eat. While a 20+ feet long snake is massive and might appear large enough to eat a person, snakes usually can't stretch wide enough to get past our shoulders.
> 
> These snakes are actually large enough that they could a kill a person without even meaning to. According to your story, Denise, I am more inclined to believe that this guy was an irresponsible pet owner who either let his snake run loose or didn't secure the snakes tank properly and the snake saw the bed as a nice warm spot to lay and crawled up there while the guy was sleeping, and the sheer weight of the snake sitting on the guy was enough to suffocate him before he could get it off. Sunny is only thirty-something pounds, but I know if he laid across my arms while I was in bed I would have a difficult time getting him off because at his length his weight is just so awkwardly dispersed throughout his body that he could easily pin me down like that.
> 
> So its not always the aggressive snakes that can end up killing people, its the irresponsible pet owners who let these snakes run loose that cause all these death-by-python stories to appear in the news and give all reptiles and reptile owners a bad name.




It was a shocking story when I first heard about it and read about it but your version seems much more likely... I don't remember the details about how he kept the snake housed.

The one I got to hold last year was very long and very heavy - she liked my warmth according to her owner/handler but I could see how she could accidently suffocate someone by sitting on them when they were sleeping. She wrapped a portion of herself around my arm and she was quite a powerful snake - I had no doubt about that! 

Thanks for more Sunny pictures - what a gorgeous snake!!!

Denise

Denise


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok - I may not be a snake person - but your blog is SOOO fascinating and the picture are just awesome. 

I don't see myself ever "wanting" one...but I'm glad I decided to be open-minded to at least continue reading about them. 

Thanks for sharing - even a "non-reptile" person is enjoying it!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote:*


> His mouth open



I dunno why, but I LOVE this picture! It's so....fascinating, and weird- like seeing a bunny yawn- you don't often see it, so when you do, it is pretty intruiging! 

Jen


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah it doesn't even look like he has teeth, looks kinda like an old person's mouth XD but trust me the teeth are there!! You wouldn't want to get bit by Sunny.

I'm glad a "non-reptile" person is enjoying my blog  You don't have to want to own a reptile to be fascinated by them! They are certainly spectacular creatures, but of course they're not for everyone.


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 26, 2010)

Just wanted to say that today is the Herpetology Club's brickyard day on the NC State campus. This is an event where everyone in the club brings their reptile pets out to the brickyard (a really big brick courtyard in the center of campus) and we talk to everyone about them and let them hold and play with the animals. Brandon (my boyfriend) and I are bringing some of ours out (Ares and Ovid). This is also going on this Friday, too. Sunny is possibly going to be there. Always makes for a fun day!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ooh that sounds really fun and interesting! 

Jen


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 26, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> Just wanted to say that today is the Herpetology Club's brickyard day on the NC State campus. This is an event where everyone in the club brings their reptile pets out to the brickyard (a really big brick courtyard in the center of campus) and we talk to everyone about them and let them hold and play with the animals. Brandon (my boyfriend) and I are bringing some of ours out (Ares and Ovid). This is also going on this Friday, too. Sunny is possibly going to be there. Always makes for a fun day!


That sounds like a lot of fun! 

I had my first snake bite last night. Completely my fault. :headsmack


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 26, 2010)

Great blog! :thumbup

I hope you have fun at the Herpetology Club's brickyard day.


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh it was great! Even though I missed most of it because of class....and we WERE going to do a feeding demonstration except that the person we sent to get a pinkie mouse thought we said /pickle/ and well a pickle is not part of a snakes diet so that kind of fell through lol....Sunny was there and lots of people got to hold him  Mellow, Basil's possible future girlfriend, was also there and I got a picture of her to share!


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 26, 2010)

I also built Basil a new cage out of NIC cubes!  Its great! I made it three panels long, one panel wide, and three panels tall. It has three levels, and he loves it!!!











The only bad thing is he has now decided his litter tray is just a chew toy and that the whole bottom level is his giant pooping area....hmm =/


----------



## Cabrissi (Apr 26, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> *Cabrissi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to comment that your snakes are goorgeeouuusss! I had a corn snake and a kenyan sand boa before I left the US and miss them heaps. One day I'd love to get a Black Headed Python, they are stunning although quite expensive.
> ...


Womas (A. ramsayi) are lovely snakes and underrepresented as pets here imo given how hardy and good natured they are, plus some are really stunningly marked! The Black Headed Pythons  (A. melanocephalus) are more common around here... almost any store that has reptiles here can be guaranteed to have carpets and black headeds. We're lucky to have a number of really awesome native snakes around in Aus, though in Victoria almost anything you'd find on a walk isn't one you'd cuddle!


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 26, 2010)

Speaking of carpet pythons, my friend Albert has had one for a while now and only just decided on a name for him: Shag XD


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 26, 2010)

Pickle!!!!!!! :rofl: I can understand being confused by pinkie if you have never heard the term before....but pickle!?? Lol!!!

Gorgeous bun btw and great set up!



Jen


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 26, 2010)

Which bun bun?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mellow- his future gf! And Basil himself of course!!  

Jen


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah Mellow is gorgeous. If basil and Mellow aren't bred together I am seriously considering getting a holland lop! (Mellow is actually mini x holland)


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 27, 2010)

The other day I saw these two ADORABLE little dwarf rabbits at my local pet store (this isn't a pet store like Petsmart, this is a pet store where the people actually know what they're doing! I trust these people.) and it was so hard to resist them! Pics:











I'd guess they're Netherland dwarfs, am I right?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2010)

Aww they are sooo cute!

Yeah that would be my guess. They are obviously mixed breed, but I think nethies nonetheless.

I love the 'Badger' one!!!!

Jen


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 27, 2010)

I know for sure they're dwarfs at least  

I love any small rabbits, mixed or not! I really wanted to bring home one of them so that Basil has a friend to play with but I managed to keep my self control, because if Basil and Mellow have babies I am going to keep one of their babies 

I also want to say that Brandon had a job interview at Petsmart today! He has been trying to find a job for like a year and a half and he's applied to Petsmart every single month at least once (this past month he did over 20 job applications with them for every single store in the area)and this is the first time he has been called in for an interview. Petsmart applications are filled out online and you can only do one at a time for each position and they each make you do a 99 question personality test, so applying just once is a lot of work, let alone over 20 times in a month! During his interview they said they are expanding their reptile section and wanted someone who knows a lot about reptiles, so its looking pretty promising for him! I am keeping my fingers crossed, because since he is graduating from college he HAS to find a job to stay in Raleigh, otherwise his parents will make him move back to Fayetteville.

One other thing. Basil got a new harness and leash yesterday! Its a little toy (as in size toy, not play toy) dog harness (black) with a purple polka-dotted leash! ^_^ I also took him to school with me because I only had one class for an hour, and Brandon had one that lasted like 3 hours so I had nothing to do for those extra 2 hours, so Basil got to play in the grassy courtyard area and in the gardens


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2010)

Awwwww I bet he loved that!!!! I wish i could bring my buns everywhere with me.

Good luck to Brandon!!!!! Hope it all goes well.

I personally LOVE mixed breeds. They have their own unique look, and I adore it. Both mine are mixed 

Jen


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 27, 2010)

I think this Friday when we are having our Herpetology Club Brickyard Day Version 2 I will bring Basil with me so he can be loved on by the hundreds of people who come by our table  Mellow got LOTS of hugs and cuddles on Monday.


----------



## Chansey (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Daenerys!! Your pets are gorgeous- I've always wanted a snake but haven't gotten around to getting one yet, and your blog makes me want to finally get one :biggrin:

Good to see a fellow Raleigh-ite! I've heard ads for your Herpetology Club on 88.1, small world.

Take care!!


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 27, 2010)

There are ads on the radio for it?! I didn't know that. Cool ^_^

If you really want a snake, this Saturday at the fairgrounds is the Raleigh Reptile and Exotic Animal Show starting at 10am, you can buy tickets at the door. Its an excellent place to get a snake directly from the breeder! I will be there and so will most of the Herp Club, you could meet up with us if you wanted!


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 27, 2010)

Double post, whoopsies! :blushan:


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 28, 2010)

So, today is feeding day for all our snakies. Asmodaeus needed his repti-carpet back in his tank since we washed it and a water bowl refill, but we hadn't planned on feeding him today. However, when Brandon opened his tank to grab the bowl Azzy struck him on the hand. Apparently he smelled all the mice thawing (Brandon hadn't touched any, I was the one feeding). The poor snake instantly realized his mistake and let go. He only got Brandon's hand with the front part of his mouth so Brandon just has a few little scratches. I think we're gonna bring poor Azzy a rat tomorrow.  On the plus side he now has his carpet back and fresh water!


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 28, 2010)

"If you can't handle a feeding bite, you shouldn't own a snake" as he's always said  I talked him into giving me a picture:


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 29, 2010)

So, I've discovered some good news!

My parents didn't want me bringing my pets home from school for the summer, and I wasn't sure if that included my rabbit or if they just meant the reptiles (Basil is my only non-reptile...). I thought I was going to have to leave Basil with my boyfriend for 3 months and I wasn't very happy about that. The reptiles I know are going to be in great hands, but Brandon is definitely more of a reptile person than a bunny person so I was a bit worried. Luckily, my parents say that Basil is welcome to come home so long as I don't ask them to help take care of them in any way ^_^ I am happy!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 29, 2010)

Aw that's good! I'm sure Basil would have missed you.


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah most likely, Brandon will be working a lot this summer anyways so he probably wouldn't have the time I will have to give him the attention and time outside the cage he needs. Plus there is more room in my house in Charlotte than in the apartment here in Raleigh. Plus, my house has a back yard! So he will get to go outside more. The only time he gets to go outside here is if I take him to school with me. 

Speaking of which, I will be taking him tomorrow for the Herpetology Club Brickyard Day #2! I bet I will get at least 10 people asking if he is there for food. Who keeps snake food in a harness and leash and carries it around in a pet carrier?? *facepalm* Besides, only Sunny is big enough to eat him, and I don't even know if he will be there again tomorrow.


----------



## Daenerys (May 2, 2010)

Bad, bad weekend...

First, there was one good part. I got a new snake at the Raleigh Reptile and Exotic Animal show. He is named Veil, and is a yearling ghost honduran milk snake. I haven't managed to get a really good picture of him yet because he is VERY bitey, but he looks like this:







My boyfriend bought a female albino tangerine honduran who we named Athena. She looks like this:






I also found a very sick looking baby tegu there at the show. The guy selling the baby tegus gave the sick one to me for free and I was going to take him home and try to syringe feed him some food to get his strength back up and whatnot, but the poor thing died before I even got him back. :'(

And then on top of that, my baby bearded dragon died. He was staying at a friends house because a few months back Brandon's roommates found a tiny little wild brown snake that had found its way into the apartment and they freaked out because they thought it was one of Brandon's that had escaped. They told the leasing company and we had to evacuate all the animals so Brandon didn't get in trouble. Tatzu was one of the remaining animals staying at our friend's house (we brought most back a couple weeks after the incident) and he had started looking sickly a few days ago. I pointed it out to my friends and they said they'd make sure he was eating. Then they called me this morning and said he was looking worse. I bought a bunch of stuff to try and syringe feed him some food and then headed over to their house, but he died before I got there. :'(


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 2, 2010)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your losses :*( The baby tegu is lucky someone cared about it in its last moments, even if you weren't able to help him in the end.


----------



## Daenerys (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, well, it really sucks that I didn't even get the chance to offer him food. I thought I'd be able to save him because even though he was very thin and he barely opened his eyes he was still moving around a lot. Perhaps he had some sort of parasite that was making him sick?

I think poor Tatzu died of starvation, because when I examined the tank they had been keeping him in trying to figure out why he died (he had the right lighting, it was warm, there was food and water in there), I noticed that they had been putting LARGE crickets in his tank. Those kinds are too big for him to eat. :'( I thought my friends knew better than that....guess I wont be trusting them with my animals anymore.


----------



## Myia09 (May 2, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know your photos of the new snakes are not showing up 

Just little red x's


----------



## Daenerys (May 2, 2010)

They work for me....


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 2, 2010)

I can't see them either. I'm thinking maybe since they're an upload on another forum, you need to a member to see them or something?


----------



## Daenerys (May 2, 2010)

Perhaps. 

I've uploaded them on another site, so here are the old ones plus some new ones I took of Veil:

Athena






Veil

"But he looks so innocent and cute!"
















*OM NOM NOM!!!*


----------



## Dragonrain (May 2, 2010)

I just found/read through your blog!

I love all your pets! Basil is adorable and your snakes are beautiful. I'm especially a fan of your dog - I have a papillon too and adore the breed


----------



## Daenerys (May 3, 2010)

Thankk you! ^_^ Right now my papillon lives in Charlotte but this August when I get my apartment he gets to come live with me in Raleigh! I am so excited! He's attached to me like my shadow when I'm home in Charlotte, and when I go home to visit from Raleigh he gets SUPER excited...always makes me a bit sad when I have to leave again. But I'll be home for 3 months over the summer and then he gets to come with me when I go back to Raleigh ^_^


----------



## Dragonrain (May 3, 2010)

Aw I'm sure you're excited to get to bring him with you! 

My papillon is the same way - he's such a sweetheart and always following me around. My boy is only a year old now and VERY hyper! He's a lot of fun.


----------



## Daenerys (May 3, 2010)

Mine is getting old...he turns 7 on the 15th!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 3, 2010)

Aw that's not too old for a dog though. I hope my doggy lives a long time - I don't know what I'd ever do without him! Is your dog hyper? Mine is so crazy hyper. Everyone keeps telling me he'll get calmer as he gets older but so far he has just as much energy now as he did when we first got him. I'm not complaining though, I like that he is so playful!


----------



## Daenerys (May 3, 2010)

Legend is a bit of a porker because he only gets hyper for me lol. He gets SO excited when I come back (not just from Raleigh but from anywhere, like the bathroom). He starts jumping and wagging his whole body, not just his tail. But other than that he lays around on the couch hahah. He does enjoy walks though! He walks around the park with me and whatnot.


----------



## Daenerys (May 3, 2010)

So, today was one of Herpetology Club's elementary school education field trips! We went to Sterling Montessori school and talked to a class of 3 to 6 year olds about our pets. Lots of pics!!!

Talking about the bearded dragons
















Next is iguanas











Then Mwomba, the African spur thigh tortoise






Then a Northern Watersnake











Then a couple pythons (carpet and blood)






Then the boas (red tail and hog island)






Last but definitely not least (more like most), SUNNY!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2010)

That looks like it was fun!:biggrin2:


----------



## Daenerys (May 3, 2010)

It was! And it was some kid's birthday so they gave us cupcakes ^_^


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 3, 2010)

Awesome! Steve and I do educational outreach with our critters as well. Perhaps if more of us exotics owners show the public that neither we or our pets are something to be feared, they'll cool it with the wackadoo fear-mongering legislation.


----------



## Daenerys (May 3, 2010)

Yeah that would be nice! Not many of these kids were scared of the animals we brought. There was one that didn't want to touch them, but he only backed away when Sunny started making his way over there, and he actually DID touch Sunny's tail! So that was nice to see


----------



## Dragonrain (May 4, 2010)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 4, 2010)

I've found that young children are much more accepting of reptiles than teens and adults. I think it's because they haven't had the prejudices instilled in them by our culture yet, which is why it's so important to get to 'em when they're still young. I've heard more adults, despite being fully able to research facts and reason logically, spout pure ignorance and fear about reptiles than any child. Children see most animals with wonder and awe before we teach them to be fearful or hateful. 

At any rate, what I'm trying to say is: major kudos to your herpetology club for doing programs like this


----------



## Daenerys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks  

We do things on campus like the Brickyard Day I talked about a few posts back, and there are a lot more people afraid of the animals than there were at all the elementary trips we've gone on combined. We've had people literally scream and run across campus at the sight of one of our snakes. ; I've always been a logical person, so it really makes no sense how people can be THAT afraid of an animal that is being held and loved on by a huge crowd of people.


----------



## Daenerys (May 4, 2010)

So I am sitting here watching Basil run around the room, every once and a while coming over here to run circles and figure 8's around my feet. I see him doing the occasional binkie across the floor and standing up on his back legs to survey the terrain. Its times like these that I am really glad I got a bunny.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 4, 2010)

I am NOT a fan of snakes and other reptiles are marginal, but I do enjoy reading your blog and looking at the pictures. I guess someone has to like them, LOL!


----------



## Daenerys (May 4, 2010)

Of course  Reptiles are something that people tend to have a fear of because it is drilled into our heads from a young age...plus they're just so DIFFERENT. So, its understandable.


----------



## Daenerys (May 5, 2010)

So, once again I was in my local pet store and they had a new little bunny for sale! Its a little lionhead that is just the CUTEST thing! I named it Fluffer Nutter ^_^







I told Brandon he needs to get it for me for my birthday next Thursday XP

Oh, and Basil has decided that he needs to make friends with all our stuffed animals and piles of clothing.....VERY close friends.....I think its about time to get him neutered. >.>


----------



## Daenerys (May 5, 2010)

So, right now I am watching this show on Animal Planet called SnakesKin, and its AWESOME. There is FINALLY a show on Animal Planet that does not demonize reptiles, or make them seem soooooo deadly and if you see one its gonna come after you and kill you type of thing This show puts snakes and other reptiles in the same light as the rest of the animal kingdom: just another part of mother nature trying to make a life out in the wild. They aren't out there to kill everyone and they're not evil. This show is great


----------



## Daenerys (May 6, 2010)

So, my boyfriend got me my birthday present today! Guess what it is!?!??! A new bunny!!! She's a blue-eyed white but I am not sure what breed. She is named Genevieve, pics:

On Brandon's lap (Don't mind the awkwardness in the background)





Exploring the bed










I think she needs a fancy little sparkly diamond collar around that pretty neck of hers 





Possibly part lop? Her ears are often airplaning like that 





Chillin'


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 6, 2010)

The new princess is beautiful, the prince is handsome and I love all the reptiles in your blog, as well.  My hubby is anti-reptile and anti-rodent, so my zoo has been very limited since I married him. LOL 

Keep the pictures coming! You make every page worthwhile!!!


----------



## Daenerys (May 6, 2010)

Thank you very much! ^_^ I am leaving Raleigh for the summer and have to leave everyone behind (with Brandon) except my buns, I am going to miss them all!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 7, 2010)

Ah your new bunny is SO CUTE! Blue eyed whites are one of my dream bunnies. 

Are you doing anything fun for the summer?


----------



## Daenerys (May 7, 2010)

Thanks! 

Umm, nothing particularly fun...I am going to the beach for a week, which is the same thing I have been doing for like the past 10 years so its nothing new. I will probably be working a lot so that when I get back to college I have money to buy food for animals and whatnot without constantly having to borrow my parents's money. Other than that and a few random day trips, nothing particularly exciting.

There are some reptile shows I do want to go to as well, actually. Next month is the Columbia, SC reptile show which is always worth it. They have a great range of species you can buy, INCLUDING VENOMOUS. They also have some mammals there too even though its mainly reptiles. I have seen rabbits, ferrets, fennec foxes, rats and mice (mostly there frozen as food but some are alive and pet-quality), bengal cats, dogs, etc. Its like 90% reptiles and 10% other pets. So if anyone is close and wants a new pet of the reptile nature, I really recommend this show!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 7, 2010)

Awesome, I love reptiles (I have a breeding pair of leopard geckos and use to rescue reptiles) but have never actually been to a show. I'm not close enough to go to the one in SC but I believe there will be one in NH and another in MA sometime coming up that I was thinking of going too. My family lives in MA so I could go visit them for a few days and go to the reptile show with my brother.


----------



## Daenerys (May 7, 2010)

Reptile shows are a lot of fun. Even if you don't want to buy anything there are always a lot of really cool things to look at and there are often little "side show" things going on too, like little 30 minute talks on reptile education and whatnot. And not only do they have the animals they're selling but if you need a bulk order of crickets or mice thats a great place to buy it at because you get a lot for a pretty low price. We always get large orders of mice and stuff when we go even if we don't need it right away cause its so cheap.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 9, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Daenerys (May 9, 2010)

Thank you! ^_^ Can't wait to see her all grown up! 

Also wondering what my parents will say when I come home with two buns instead of just one like I first told them...heheh


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 9, 2010)

I would just surprise them. It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission, hehehe!


----------



## Daenerys (May 9, 2010)

That's my current plan, lol. They're not going to be helping me take care of them and they already said Basil can come home so how can they say no? Heheh


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 9, 2010)

What a gorgeous new bunny! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Daenerys (May 9, 2010)

Thank you! ^_^


----------



## Daenerys (May 11, 2010)

So, I finally heard a rabbit make sound! Basil was honking at Genevieve through his cage the other day. And Genevieve learned that she can fit her head through the small holes of the NIC cage (just her head, not her body thank goodness) and steal Basil's food XD







*OM NOM NOM*


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 12, 2010)

I'd be very worried she'll get her head stuck!


----------



## Daenerys (May 12, 2010)

Oh she wont. I don't let her in there unless I am there and I keep her out of the holes. That was the first time she did that and now I wont let her.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 12, 2010)

Just tell them when you started for home you only had one bunny, no idea where they other one came from.


----------



## Daenerys (May 12, 2010)

Hahahah right... XD


----------



## Daenerys (May 13, 2010)

Today is my 19th birthday! Woo! arty:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!

Jax sends kisses...


----------



## Daenerys (May 13, 2010)

Hahah thank you very much! ^_^


----------



## JadeIcing (May 13, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> Hahah thank you very much! ^_^


Thought you would like.


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 14, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 14, 2010)

Happy belated birthday!! Did you do anything fun for your birthday??


----------



## Daenerys (May 14, 2010)

Thanks! 

My mom and I got pedicures and had lunch at Olive Garden, and I got a GPS for my car since I have a phobia of getting lost...like seriously, I got lost one time and I had a panic attack lol. Thats about it. Going home for the summer on Sunday! Taking the buns with me.


----------



## hln917 (May 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Daenerys (May 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday!:bouquet:

On another note.....can you "sound out" your name for me so I get it right in my head? I read Den-err (as in error)- eez. How close am I?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 16, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## Daenerys (May 17, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Happy Birthday!:bouquet:
> 
> On another note.....can you "sound out" your name for me so I get it right in my head? I read Den-err (as in error)- eez. How close am I?



Thanks!

Hahah, umm, its "Day - nur - ees"


----------



## Daenerys (May 20, 2010)

Ooo, I've been slacking! So, time for a quick update!

The night before I left Raleigh to go home I discovered my $900 camera got stolen out of my boyfriend's trunk. I thought it would be safe in the trunk where nobody could see it. >.< At least I still have the battery charger?? 

I am now at home back in Charlotte, and feeling a tad depressed. For one because I no longer have my very much loved amazing Nikon D5000 anymore, and also because I had to leave all my reptiles in Raleigh. I miss my pets, but I do have the buns. The only thing is that my mom says I have to keep them in my room, which is perfectly understandable, but they keep making all sorts of noises playing while I am trying to sleep. I am a light sleeper, so I am often up late at night and early the next morning because of them. Not fun. Also, they have a light smell to them. Not a good one. My mom complains about it every time they walk past my door. I never noticed a smell before. Must be because they're both intact? 

So, I am not the happiest person right now. I am glad I still have my buns, but I miss Raleigh and the happiness I had there. Now that I am home I am constantly reminded why I love it in Raleigh more. Siblings being annoying, stupid, doing things to get yelled at (had to listen to my parents yell at my sister for over an hour about her grades, and now they want to revert her back to "caveman times" - she gets all her make up, hair stuff, and most of her clothes taken away - so now I get to hear her complain about the unfairness of it all in the coming weeks). Also can't talk about simple things without everyone getting all uptight about something or other, oh how I miss being in Raleigh...

Oh, does anyone have any tips about how to break it to my parents that I am moving in with my boyfriend in August when I told them I'd be moving in with my friend Emily? >.< I know it was stupid to lie to them but they would never have let me get an apartment without a roommate and there was nobody else looking for an apartment at the time that I knew. I don't want to live with a stranger!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 22, 2010)

Oh no, that's horrible about your camera! I'm so sorry.

Is someone watching the reptiles for you? At least you where able to bring your rabbits!

Are you planning on getting the bunnies fixed? That might help with the smell. I have my 3 rabbits living in the room right next to our bedroom and I don't think they smell bad. The only thing I can usually smell is their hay, and I think the hay smells good - kind of like tea. All my rabbits are fixed. Maybe you could look into getting an air filter or something for your room?

Sorry they are keeping you up! My bunnies wake me up a lot at night too. They use to wake my fiance up, but he says he got use to it and can sleep through the noise now.

Going to stay at home can be tough when you're use to living away. I love my family but they can get to be pretty overbearing after spending a few days with them now, when I visit them.

As long as you're over 18, I would honestly just be upfront and tell them that you're moving in with your boyfriend. That's what I did, and my parents where pretty peeved for awhile but they eventually got use to the idea - since they couldn't change my mind about it anyways. Maybe if you tell them soon, then once August comes along they'll be more accepting.


----------



## Daenerys (May 22, 2010)

My boyfriend is keeping my reptiles for me.

I have been shopping around for spay/neuter prices low enough for me to handle at the moment. The cheapest place I found is in Raleigh, because the Humane Society there gives spay/neuter vouchers that allow people to get a significant discount on the procedures, so I will have to wait until I go back in August to get Genevieve spayed. Basil has to wait his turn.

I am actually already getting used to it, hahah. Plus they seem to be waiting until later in the morning to start making noise.

I am 19, however I have very little money and my boyfriend only has a job at petsmart so its not the best pay...I don't think he'd be able to support us both on his salary. I planned on moving in with him this August but I told my parents I was moving in with a friend of mine, not him. I know it was stupid to lie but when they asked I was kind of not prepared and said the first female friend that came to mind. So, now i am kinda caught up in this lie and I don't know that I want to tell them the truth before the lease is signed and all so they can't tell me no. I hope they don't get too mad. >.> They said they'd pay my half of the rent and they're paying for my college education. I really hope they don't stop paying for it when they find out...


----------



## Dragonrain (May 23, 2010)

I see. Yeah spay/neuters are expensive around here. For my dog his vet quoted me between $400 and $500 and that was for a male dog, so you can imagine how much it'd be for a bunny! Luckily all my rabbits where already fixed when I adopted them.

Glad you are getting use to the noise! Hopefully you are sleeping better now.

That's nice of your parents to pay your rent and stuff. My parents never did anything like that for me - once I moved away and went to college, I was pretty much on my own. Luckily I had my boyfriend to help me out too. You're lucky to have supportive parents.

Do your parents like your boyfriend? Maybe you could just tell them the apartment with your friend fell through or something? I would guess that the more honest you are with them, the better off you'd be. I don't know. But I lied to my parents before about something similar, and I kind of regret it now. The longer you lie for, or the longer you go without being honest, usually the harder it becomes to tell the truth. What if they find out you've been keeping the truth from them all summer? Sometimes the fact that you lied to them turns out to be more of a big deal than the thing you lied about...if that makes sense.


----------



## Daenerys (May 23, 2010)

I could tell my parents that it fell through with my friend but my dad was hesitant to let me get an apartment with someone for that very same reason. He doesn't trust people, especially when it comes to things like money. But I think that would be the best way to go about it, I suppose....the best way to make it sound like I wasn't lying. 

My mom did say however that she doesn't see why it would fall through unless she dropped out of college or something. She definitely isn't doing that as she is now the president of our Herpetology Club and that is shown on the club website, so I couldn't lie and say she did because that would be easily proven wrong. Hmm...

I am typically not the one to lie about things to my parents, but I really really wanted an apartment because I absolutely HATED living in the dorm. I am the quiet type who keeps to herself and has a lot of animals and the dorm went against all of that. They almost FORCED everyone to socialize and we weren't allowed to have animals and people would be noisey in the hall every single night....it nearly drove me crazy. I REALLY don't want to go back to that next semester.


----------



## Daenerys (May 24, 2010)

I just figured that since I am now at home I should introduce the pets that we have here! There are 5 dogs 

This is our first dog, Maggie Mae:

















As a transitional photo, we have Maggie with puppy Mabel:






Mabel Sue:











Lola Belle:











(puppy version)





Kasey Jean:






I know, only one picture of Kasey....terrible


----------



## Daenerys (May 24, 2010)

And then my dog, which I did post pictures of on page one, but I have lots to share so I will post some more XD

Legend of Kalimar:




































For kicks and giggles, him playing


----------



## Daenerys (May 25, 2010)

So, when I was in Raleigh taking care of my buns was a joint effort between me and my boyfriend because he is the one with all the money. Now that I am back home in Charlotte I do not have any money to spare outside of buying them the essentials like food and litter. I am also not allowed to take them out of my room. So my life has basically become cleaning up after my buns because whenever I let them out for exercise they poop everywhere including on my bed. They also manage to find ways into things they're not supposed to, like the time when they managed to get a charging cable off of a table and chew through it. I can't sit in there and watch them all the time because my mom is putting me to work with house chores and watching my 14 year old delinquent sister...any tips on how to bunny proof my room without spending money?


----------



## Daenerys (May 27, 2010)

I just thought I'd share some interesting news with you guys.....a new species was discovered last weekend. Its the....

[align=center]*SEA TORTOISE*
[/align] 
[align=center]
















































[/align]


----------



## Daenerys (May 27, 2010)

Nobody comments on my blog anymore...its quite depressing D:


----------



## Dragonrain (May 27, 2010)

:coolness:

I don't get a ton of comments on my blog either. I don't know if a lot of people hang around this section of the forum as much as the other sections.

I loooove your dog! Papillons are the best! I think I'll probably always have at least one papillon.

I hear ya on the dorm stuff. I lived in a dorm during my first year of college and thought it was horrible. I don't blame you one bit for not wanting to live there.


----------



## Daenerys (May 27, 2010)

Yay finally someone comments!  

Thanks for the compliment on Legend  He is my baby! He doesn't let anyone hold him but me 

Any advice on how I should go about breaking the news to my parents?


----------



## Dragonrain (May 28, 2010)

Legend is awesome! Our papillon is like that too, he asks me and my fiance to pick him up all the time, but doesn't like it when other people try to. Do you brush him a lot? I actually give my pappy hair cuts. I know that it's not normal for the breed, but all his fur is soooo much work to keep it nice. I think I'm going to let it grow out though. I just posted some pictures of him in my blog the other day if you want to see him 

Hmm I dunno about how you should break the news. Do your parents like your boyfriend? Have you been with him for awhile? Maybe you could tell them something like you two want to try living together to make sure it goes well before you take the relationship further? I don't know.


----------



## Daenerys (May 28, 2010)

I saw your pictures of him  I trim Legends fur in some places where it goes a bit wild like on his paws, his butt (it gets poopy back there if I don't >.< ), occasionally his sides (they make him look twice as fat as he is because it all stands straight out haha) and occasionally I have to trim some knots out from behind his ears but not too often. I do brush him on a regular basis and I give him his baths too....I'm pretty much his groomer. I wouldn't trust him with a professional because if I snag a knot when brushing he growls and "bites" (really just touches my hand with his teeth) but I bet if it was a stranger pulling knots he'd bite for real.

My parents do like my boyfriend but I have only been with him for 7 months (10 months when it comes time to move in though). The thing is though that I have secretly been living with him ever since November. I did not set foot back in my dorm room for the entire spring semester of school. We lived in just one small room with one small bathroom and did just fine so I know our own entire apartment (with three rooms!) will be just perfect! I just was to afraid to tell my parents though because I was afraid they'd say "No, you're too young!" (but I'm 19!?) or something and I really really REALLY don't want to go back to a dorm...


----------



## Daenerys (May 28, 2010)

Edit: whoops! double post:lookaround


----------



## Dragonrain (May 28, 2010)

Haha I know papillons fur makes them look so much bigger than they really are! When I cut Kit's fur, he looks so much smaller than he does with all his crazy hair. I'm my dogs groomer too - groomers around here are so expensive and I think I do okay on my own.

Do your parents know how uncomfortable you where in the dorms? Maybe that will help them be more accepting of you living with your boyfriend. Good luck! When are you planning on telling them?


----------



## Daenerys (May 29, 2010)

They know I hated the dorm, and I was trying to figure out when would be the best time to tell them....I don't want to tell them too early and then they decide I wont be living in an apartment anymore....I was thinking about maybe after the lease is already signed so I HAVE to live there for the first year, at least. And then maybe after that year they will be okay with me living with him. But I don't want them to be so mad they decide they wont help me pay my half of the rent, y'know? Cause that would be rather bad...they agreed to pay my half because they think I'm living with a friend....I don't want that to change.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2010)

I am about two weeks behind in all the blogs I like to keep up on. 

For me, I would rather have my children (22, 19 and 15) be straight with me. I may not be pleased about what they tell me at first, but it would be easier to talk to them about it.Don't carry on the lie too long, trust can easily be broken but takes a long time to rebuild. Its best to be straight forward and honest with them.

I love this picture, its just such an awww kind of picture.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah I just don't want them to not allow me to move in with Brandon....I would be completely devastated and miserable for a LONG time if they did that. We get along so well and have so many things we want do to in the future with our new apartment together that it would just be so heartbreaking to have all that go to ruins.

And thank you for the compliment on Mabel's picture


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

I love, love pugs!! They are my favorite breed!


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 1, 2010)

Awww so cute 

But I want a husky!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a few more updates!!!

Since Tatzu, my bearded dragon, died, Brandon decided we should try with another one. Brandon used to have two beardies back when he had his job at the NC Museum of Natural Sciences but then they cut out a lot of their employees, including him, so he couldn't afford them anymore. He had been missing his two and since I lost mine we decided to split the cost of a new one. So, here is the new guy! He is a Hypo pastel x Leucistic. We named him Zedd after a character in one of our favorite book series.  



























And we also got a new snake, a baby black rat snake het for white-sided and rusty! This guy was a snake someone got as a replacement snake when their corn snake died, but was too nippy for their liking. He strikes when you first try and pick him up as a defensive reaction, but he calms right down once he is actually being held. I named him Sebastian. Pics:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2010)

Both are just awesome. More pics please.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks  But they are both in Raleigh whereas I am in Charlotte for the summer, so I can only give you more pictures if Brandon decides to take more. =/ 

All of my pets are babies, I just realized this. I can't wait until they all grow up!!  

However I will give you some updated pictures of my buns shortly


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 2, 2010)

Basil





Is that....a camera!?





Oh dear, could you at least have warned me?! My fur is SUCH a mess...





There, now how do I look?

Genevieve


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 6, 2010)

[align=center]_*GREAT NEWS!!!!*_
[/align] 
Brandon's corn snake, Aphrodite, laid her eggs today!!! She laid 12, and all look healthy, no slugs. They should hatch early to mid August so that means I should be there to witness it!!! I am SO excited!!! Pictures soon! 

Oh, and here is mommy:






And this isn't daddy, but he looks just like this:






Mom is a normal motley het amel, and dad is an amel with unknown hets, so we could get normals and amels het motley, or if dad has something funky in his background we may get something else.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 6, 2010)

EGG PICTURES!!!










In the process of laying





All the eggs taken out to be incubated (the marks show what side is up...if they roll at all the babies die.)


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the eggs! You'll have to post baby pictures when they hatch


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh you bet I will! If I catch them pipping that would be so awesome!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 7, 2010)

That would be awesome! I hope you do.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 7, 2010)

So do I! 

The eggs are snug and warm and humid in their incubation tub now. Lets see if I can stand to wait the 8 weeks until hatch time...I am so impatient lol.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 8, 2010)

So, I've been really really bored so far this summer and I've been entertaining myself by coming up with names for future kids. I've chosen these names as my top favorites:

Girl:
Verity Sage
Felicity Rose

Boy:
Liam River
Roran Asher

What do you guys think?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> So, I've been really really bored so far this summer and I've been entertaining myself by coming up with names for future kids. I've chosen these names as my top favorites:
> 
> Girl:
> Verity Sage
> ...



From My blog

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> New viper geckos will be... Quinn Mallory and Madison Sage.


So as you can see I like Sage! I like the names my faves being Felicity Rose and Roran Asher.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome, thanks  Good to know that people are liking Roran, because I wasn't totally sure on that one! Most importantly being my boyfriend hahah...


----------



## tori (Jun 8, 2010)

I love your pets  Reptiles fascinate me although I've only owned tortoises and I've watched a Leopard Gecko for someone. I'm not sure I will ever actually own a snake but I love learning about them and think they're amazing creatures. My boyfriend wants them though, in fact he and his dad have an Iguana because his mom won't let them have a snake, so I will probably end up giving in haha

I am also going to the Repticon in Columbia in a few weeks  I am not able to make it on Saturday because of work, have you noticed less vendors on Sunday? I'm just worried about that 

Tori


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 9, 2010)

Usually for shows, Saturday is the day with the most options as far as types of animals available, but Sunday usually has the better prices. So Sunday is not a bad day to go so long as you're not too particular about the animal you want. Sunday is the day for whats left over from Saturday, and discounted prices. And while I do say "left over", there are still PLENTY of things to look at and choose from. Just not as much as Saturday


----------



## tori (Jun 10, 2010)

Well that's good to hear. I figured that would probably be how it is. I probably don't need the bigger selection anyway, too tempting


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 11, 2010)

Hahah, yes definitely  I don't want to go to buy any more animals, just food. I want to bring my dad along as a deterrent because every other time I've said "Oh I'm not buying any more animals!" I've come home with at least one XD The first time it was Bella and Norbert, the second time Veil. My dad would make me keep my word.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 12, 2010)

Best night EVER!!! I has a SPARKLY!!!

So Brandon came to visit me in Charlotte this weekend and we went to the Charlotte Symphony concert around the corner from my house! 

Here is us: 





Brandon looking all cute and cuddly





Awkward picture of me eating an ice pop...because Brandon felt the need to only take pictures of me when I was doing that





MY SPARKLY!!!! *squee!*


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 18, 2010)

So, I really really hate to be saying this....but I am seriously considering rehoming my rabbits. They are just too much work for me right now and I have other things I need to be focusing on and while I really really love my buns, I should not have them distracting me from whats more important right now.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2010)

You have to do what is right for you. Is there anything in paticular you are having an issue with?


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 18, 2010)

Well the fact that they need so much exercise is really difficult for me because I am the only one in my house who is willing care for them (properly...my sister likes playing with them but she's the type who wont stop them from chewing on my stuff or will let the dogs in with them, etc) and since I have to work and keep up with my brother and sister while my parents are at work and we're going on a 2 week long vacation and everything, I just feel that they aren't getting the best care possible. And when I go back to Raleigh I will have school, my fiance has work, and we have all of our reptiles to take care of on top of the bunnies. I rather prefer my reptiles to the bunnies if you can believe it, so when it comes down to it its the buns who have to go...plus they require SO much cleaning because they smell, they poo EVERYWHERE. Tthey used to be litter trained, I guess because they're unfixed thats why they aren't anymore. And speaking of being unfixed, I just don't think that I really need the added vet bills to get them fixed. Its not that I can't afford it, I can, I just don't feel that I really should put my money towards that rather than on other important things like food and rent and college textbooks. I'd still be able to afford those things with the vet bills, but I'd just rather not...I've got to start thinking about the future and saving money. Bunnies cost like 3 times as much as my reptiles do.

And tbh Basil, my first bunny, was an impulse buy. I love them both dearly, but I really just don't think they're the best match for me.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 18, 2010)

This is a really difficult decision for me because I have never rehomed any of my pets before


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 18, 2010)

Is Zedd named after a character in the Sword of Truth series?


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, named after Zeddicus Z'ul Zorander


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 24, 2010)

So sorry you're thinking of rehoming the bunnies. Have you made any decisions about them yet? 

The only thing I would say is that I think fixing them does make a difference in things like litter box habits. In general I think they make a lot better pets after they are fixed. And I would't rehome a bunny that wasn't fixed first unless I knew for sure that the person I was giving them too was going to fix them, or at least not breed them, especially if they are from a pet store or have an unknown past.

Maybe you could post them in the rescue section if you do decide to rehome them, and see if anyone in the forum could take them. Even if they live far away, maybe a transport could be arranged or something. Your bunnies are adorable! If Basil was a girl I'd have a hard time resisting him as a possible friend for Barnaby. But I don't think Barnaby would like another boy around.

You're ring is so pretty!!  I don't know why but I missed that post when you first posted it.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 27, 2010)

Turns out Genevieve is actually a boy.....oy vey! >.< 

I am definitely getting rid of the buns in about a month, but sorry I really can't afford to fix them first. I am quitting my job at the end of next month so I can officially move to Raleigh and we just wont have the funds with rent, security deposits, pet fees to be able to have my dog, and everything else going on. Just not going to happen right now. I also don't want to adopt them out because I really need to get some money. I'm selling them $50 each with cage...


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm saddened that you are 'getting rid' of your bunnies and selling them. It's better they go to someone that wants them and can afford them though. So I understand why you need to. It's a shame you wont try re-homing them to someone here on RO. I hope you screen thoroughly and be cautious if you use any sites like Craigslist. 

Good luck.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 27, 2010)

Money is tight, and I doubt anyone on here wants to buy my bunnies. I do love them but I have other priorities right now in my life that, I'm sorry to say, take precedence over the bunnies. This is the first time I have ever seriously considered selling any of my pets. I wish I could keep them but the cleaning and constant supervision outside the cage they need is just getting to be too much. Turn my back for an instant and they're trying to chew things they ought not be chewing. They've started trying to fight through their cages too, and they smell so strongly you can smell it through the closed door. I clean them daily and it doesn't seem to do any good. Its just too much. I didn't realize how bad their habits would get after maturity, but you live and you learn I suppose. I wont be getting any more bunnies after this, that's for sure. They're just not the pet for me.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 27, 2010)

There, posted in the Rescue Me section. But I want them gone as soon as possible.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 27, 2010)

You didn't _have _to and there is no guarantee anyone can take them, but I figured it was worth a shot. You want them gone as soon as possible, I understand that, but please make sure to screen properly. Since you brought them into your life it's your responsibility they go to someone they deserve, regardless of time restraints. I learned this the hard way. I hope this doesn't come off as 'preachy' I'm just trying to help.


----------



## Yield (Jun 27, 2010)

This is sad. Hopefully the buns will finally get a good home.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 27, 2010)

Why is it sad? Honestly, if you're just going to come on here to imply that I am being irresponsible don't even bother. Trust me, I am not happy about having to give them up. I wish that I could keep them, but I feel that paying to get them neutered, while I _can_ afford it, may result in me not having money later when I may really need it. And I really really don't think that with everything else I will be doing its just not reasonable to also have to constantly be picking up after two messy rabbits because I don't want to get them neutered. I'm sorry, but life happens sometimes and I am not being a bad person for wanting to sell my bunnies. I just have to look after myself first.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright, since apparently people can't try and find homes for rabbits unless they are abandoned, shelter rabbits, or crippled without getting their head bit off, I have decided to just leave the forum and figure out what to do with my bunnies on my own.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 28, 2010)

Daeny, I can see that you are facing a fair amount of antagonism from members on your blog and your Rescue Me thread, and perhaps PMs that we don't know about. But the truth is, this forum has a lot of members who are passionate about their pets and helping rabbits who have fallen upon less fortunate circumstances. I can't think of anyone who wouldn't think it was sad or react similarly if they read about two buns who are about to lose their homes with their future up in the air, and if they do get rehomed that means some other two bunnies somewhere isn't getting a home. It IS sad, and it is unfortunate. To expect a lesser reaction on a pet rabbit forum would be a mistake on your part. 

Obviously, we have no control over what you decide to do with Basil and Parsley no matter how the thread turns out, but what has been expressed by everyone so far is that we simply hope that the buns get a fair opportunity at a deserving home. Nobody here thinks you're going to do any unthinkable things to the rabbits, and nobody has hinted at that. We are just hoping those bunnies go to a safe and happy home now that you have decided to rehome them.

For now I'm going to pause this "debate" as there does not seem to be much more to productively discuss on the matter.

I do sincerely want to say congratulations on the engagement. Your ring is spectacular.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jun 28, 2010)

Good luck with finding homes for your buns, and good luck with college!!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 28, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Good luck with finding homes for your buns, and good luck with college!!!



Thank you. Good to have people post who are not attacking me for some thing or another.

Its not like I am not taking care of my bunnies properly or anything, apparently we are just not allowed to rehome bunnies on this forum unless they are abandoned or crippled or its just wrong and we're bad people and shouldn't be pet owners. >.>


----------



## Fancy77 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Good luck with finding homes for your buns, and good luck with college!!!
> ...


Just keep in mind no matter what others think or say it is up to you in the end to do what is best for you...right or wrong it is ur decision in the end


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 28, 2010)

I know but I just find it to be a bit ridiculous that I am getting so much crap for making a simple decision that millions of other people make and I am sure at least one of them has done something similar in their past. Like someone else said, I don't remember who, sometimes you just don't know if a pet will be right for you until you actually have experience owning them. And its not like I am dumping them or something, I am legitimately trying to find a good home for them.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 28, 2010)

Have you tried getting on a waiting list for Midwest Rabbit Rescue and Rehome? Perhaps a transport could be arranged? Is a member able to call up nearby rescues in the *NC* vicinity? What about *3 Bunnies* that I believe *JadeIcing* may have connections with? yes/no? http://www.3bunnies.org/understanding.htm

I'm going to type links in here as best as possible. Hope that it's okay. (dear mods; please do delete if you feel the links aren't helping with the *rehome needy* situation that Basil and Genevieve are facing). ?Basil and Parsley? Will type with arthritic fingers in case it will save _your _research time... *we all get so busy* ... even a 50-something dinosaur with health concerns, rescue focus, a granddaughter, and a dozen + bunnies, 2 less-abled buns and four other special needs' furry family and sanctuary, gets busy ;-) in addition to housecleaning, groceries, vaccuming and litter pans. 

- Several RO members have ties to the MR R&R rescue organization. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI382.html

How about *Adopt-A-Rabbit* in Simpsonville? http://www.adopt-a-rabbit.org - *Carolyn Gilbert* has a few years on her birthday calendar yet she's an angel to help those she can, together with her volunteers. Can you get on a wait list at a reputable rescue organization?

-- As a Rescue Me regular lurker, I posted in the *Rescue* thread because your Basil looks like a hotot mix bun that found a home eventually through our fostering efforts. 

Reaching out to help rehome needy buns to sidestep a last-minute transition to a less-caring home, or be euthanized at a local shelter because of *overpopulation* BENEFITS your two babies. The rabbits are always the innocent heartbeats, who will appreciate a good home with lifelong loving care._
_
Your all white pretty boy/gal reminds me of Joe James, who recently lost his life to sudden kidney failure through the foster/adopting hands of *myheart*. She misses him terribly and Sooska's Buttercup stirred up emotions and memories of sweet JoeJames. Gotta love what foster moms and humans do. Give your kids head strokes for me please. A lot of caring humans go above and beyond in helping those we can!!!!

Thanks for not going the free and cheap route on CL or other forums where rabbits are viewed as "get rid of" commodity. :hearts

I hope there will be time to locate a low-cost rabbit-savvy vet, administering pain meds, through a rescue organization to get your boys speutered, and that will assist in the messy habits & smells that hormones bring on. Two boys are probably havin' poo and pee wars to mark their territory!!  yee ha!

Jeepers, wish the pet stores would put up a _big sign_ about maturity and hormones! And I sincerely hope a temporary foster arrangement may occur so that your beautiful kids find a lasting home for the next 10-14 years. Would love to hear they found a devoted home.:hug2:

Your black dress in the photograph looks so fancy. What a pretty picture and a fancy dress! 

Kisses to those lil' ones who'll forever be grateful,

TF


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 28, 2010)

Brandon looks like Danny Gokey.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2010)

TF - thank you for such an informative and helpful post.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 28, 2010)

That's too bad that you've decided to get rid of them. I hope you're able to find them a great new home. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd just like to inform everyone that both rabbits have gone to good new homes. Basil went the Thursday before I went to NY and Parsley (previously known as Genevieve) went to his new home today. Both were rehomed via Craigslist, and I approved both placements before selling. I also sent them both with food, hay, and a care sheet. Basil also took his cage, toys, litter box, and leash/harness but Parsley went to a home where they had kept rabbits before so they already had the cage and whatnot.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am very happy for you!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm glad you going them both homes.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 16, 2010)

Me too. I was worried that I wouldn't be able to find decent homes, because I got a lot of people saying "Oh I'll take it for free if nobody else wants them" but I did...I would have never given them away, who knows what would have happened to them if I did that. But they both got nice pet homes, Basil gets some kids to play with him and Parsley gets a nice, rabbit-savvy family to care for him. I'm sure they will both be quite happy in their new homes.

Also, it was really cute when Parsley met his new owners because he had been running laps in my room up until they arrived so he kind of wore himself out and then melted in their arms XD It was an "awww!!" moment.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats on finding them homes you feel good about.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> Money is tight, and I doubt anyone on here wants to buy my bunnies. I do love them but I have other priorities right now in my life that, I'm sorry to say, take precedence over the bunnies. This is the first time I have ever seriously considered selling any of my pets. I wish I could keep them but the cleaning and constant supervision outside the cage they need is just getting to be too much. Turn my back for an instant and they're trying to chew things they ought not be chewing. They've started trying to fight through their cages too, and they smell so strongly you can smell it through the closed door. I clean them daily and it doesn't seem to do any good. Its just too much. I didn't realize how bad their habits would get after maturity, but you live and you learn I suppose. I wont be getting any more bunnies after this, that's for sure. They're just not the pet for me.



I am glad you found new good homes.

I just want to say -in no negative tone- that the reasons you listed for rehoming your rabbits are common in teenage rabbits. I understand Guinevere was a present, but you probably should have never got him in the first place w/o nuetering Basil first, or keeping Basil for awhile, and after the baby phase. Obviously they would have either bred (If she was a female) or fight. This is typical knowledge that comes with researching. All those "maturity" problems will subside, even without nueteriing (Although it won't get as good with nuetring)

I think this is a good example of researching before you buy, as reptile people I think we both understand that. A lot of people want burmese pythons, but how many of them can handle them or do research before buying? Or a monitor..or a gecko they think they can hold all the time?Again, not to attack on you, but I think it was a mistake. 

I will tell you where the anger came from. First off, you said "Getting Rid" a couple of times. You don't "Get rid" of an animal. They are not disposible. A lot of people are sensative (Including me) to that. Second, your selling them. In your above post you say "buy them"

Selling an animal-a mammal-that isn't like rehoming a snake your breed. You shouldn't "sell" your animal. You should be rehoming, esp since it seems they were loved pets by you. Its fine you found someone to spend $50 on your rabbit, but honestly I would have said they would have to buy a nueter voucher. 

It isn't that you took bad care of them; you didn't. It is the fact that a lot of people think you handled the situation wrong by your wording, and the fact your giving up on them before they got through thier teenage phase..it often happens.

Reptiles and Mammals are very different...that is why often there isn't many owners who "cross the border" into the other. You are def a great reptile owner, and you have seen its probably better that way 

I am hopeful their new owners will give them forever homes


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, I did research rabbits before I bought them. I thought, through my research, that rabbits would be something I could care for and would enjoy. Its just sometimes there are certain things about an animal you just don't learn about through research...some things you have to learn through experience before you know and understand. After actually caring for them I discovered they're just not the right pet for me, we're not a good match. There is actually a post in a topic on another forum I read that really sums this up quite nicely, Its about reptiles but I still think it fits:



> I have at this point read carefully everyone's stances on the original question. I also posted my own opinion. One question I have is this-- if you've ever sold an animal you no longer wanted, desired, or felt you could care for, then do you have a right to comment about others selling? Regardless the reason? It's drawing lines... and where do you stop? If it's okay to sell your snakes because a bad break up has put the financial stress on you then is it also okay to sell your snakes because of a marriage to a person who doesn't like them? Is it okay to sell them because you want a jet ski or a more expensive car? What if you just found out your wife is pregnant-- with twins??? What if you lose your job? What if you want to take a job that is lower pay, voluntarily? With regards to the "herp of the moment," well... I bought a crested gecko pair in December of 2007. I enjoy them and have used them in educational situations. I hope at some point to breed them. They are well cared for and live in an appropriate cage. So what if they are the "herp of the moment?" If I can care for them well, then does it really matter? I guess my point is that each of us has our own reasons for getting into the hobby, and many got into it at an early age. It appears that many of us have once or twice purchased an animal only to find out that it did not meet our needs, goals, or expectations, and have then sold it to a different owner. We each have our own ideas about what is the right or wrong reason to sell an animal. It doesn't mean one is better than the other... just different. Tara and I debtated this the other day. She made a comment about a person that had put their collection up for sale for a reason she found ridiculous and stupid. I mentioned to her that she had sold a snake once because it was a biter, and yet I have three biters living under my roof who I can't and won't sell because I'm far too attached-- to me, selling a biter is like putting up for adoption the child that wets the bed at night. I may not agree with her decision, but I don't judge Tara for that, and I won't judge anyone else. If you're doing what's right by the animal, that's really all we can ask.



I do agree with you that it was a mistake to get Genevieve/Parsley, but a mistake is a mistake, I've learned my lesson and I wont make that mistake again. I am sticking to reptiles, and one cat and one dog at a time. No multiple cats or dogs....just one of each. And nothing else.

And as for the "getting rid" thing....I never meant to make it seem like I think of them as disposable, I just picked that up from my mom when she had to rehome some of our cats. She always said "get rid of the cats"....she didn't think of them as disposable either, but she wasn't too careful with her words. I realized that people were picking up on that as meaning I was trying to "dispose" of them and I fixed it, started saying "rehome". My apologies for the misunderstanding and insensitive wording.

Now as for selling, when people "adopt" animals they have to pay an "adoption fee"....I see that as no different than selling, really. No matter what you call it, you have to exchange money for animal. Heck, you have to pay money to adopt children. A lot of money. I see selling my pets as ensuring that the person really does want the animal. If I were to just give them away, they could have ended up as food, or neglected by someone who took them on impulse, or something else terrible. I had many people offer to take my rabbits for free if nobody else bought them, but I would never have given them to those people...

You say I was just giving up on them, but if caring for any pet just becomes a chore and not something that is enjoyed, then it becomes more likely that that care may begin to decline in quality....I started to find caring for the rabbits a chore, and I didn't like that one bit. I loved those rabbits and even though I was glad to find them new owners, my heart was heavy waiting for those new owners to come pick them up. I played with Parsley for 2 hours before they came and got him because I felt such guilt that I had to rehome him in the first place. I really wish I didn't have to, but rabbits are just not the pets for me...

As far as mammals and reptiles being very different, I knew that before. I started out with cats, moved to dogs, then moved to reptiles. But rabbits are very different from all of those, and even though I researched it, it just wasn't the same as actually taking care of them to know that they weren't the pets for me.


----------



## Nela (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't see a point in bringing up the past. What is done is done and I for one am very happy to hear that they have gone to good homes. I have faced the whole 'You're a terrible person because you rehomed your rabbit!' thing in the past and quite frankly, it really irked me. My reasons were certainly different since it was health-related but some argued that surely I MUST have known. Well no, in fact I didn't and I had to learn it the hard way. 

If it makes a difference, I think you made a difference for those buns while you had them. Okay, rehoming probably wasn't the best ending of the story for anyone but hold on to the thought that, while you had them, they were safe and well-taken care of. They could have ended up in a bad place instead of being with you. Now, hopefully, they have gone into their forever homes and will live very happily there. 

Us rabbit owners always say 'bunnies aren't for everyone' and I think it's okay that you've come to realize that. I'd have been more concerned if you'd 'gotten rid of them' to go and get more :expressionless But you didn't. You stated you wouldn't get any others because they aren't your thing. You did the right thing by rehoming them, especially rehoming them yourself. 

Unlike what most people think and say (and I'll probably take a beating for this later) I think it was very wise of you to rehome them when you did. I have seen and heard of so many people who 'lost interest' and the rabbits' care declined so much that those rabbits were really not living in the right conditions. I think it was quite humble of you to realize that you weren't being the 'bunny mom' you would have liked to be. 

I, myself, would like to thank you for having cared enough to not have made this situation any worse by keeping them or simply disposing them.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess no matter how hard you try, you can't force yourself to 'want' and be passionate about a certain breed of animal. Like I can't 'force' myself to believe in God. I want to so badly, but the truth is I just can't make myself feel a certain way. Despite the research you can put in beforehand, you can never be certain that that pet is for you. Generally it doesn't matter, especially if you are an animaly person- get any pet and it will probably be for you. But sometimes a pet just doesn't 'click' with your lifestyle, or just you.

You made the right decision in giving them lovely new homes . If you don't want an animal- will you really put in an hour of cleaning a day, money every week, 3 or 4 hours exercise time, and most importantly lots and lots of love, affection and attention? etc. etc. Either you don't, and the rabbit suffers, or you unwillingly force yourself to, and the rabbit probably still suffers a little, or you do the best thing for the rabbit, and give it to someone who will love to do these things for it. Which you did! Which is fabulous.  

The only point here where I would get...irritated...would be a point Nela brought up- if in a few weeks time you bought a new rabbit! But no-one can judge you for what you are doing now, as rabbits just aren't for you, like you said, and I totally understand your situation. And they are not for everyone, and it doesn't make you a bad person for that at all.

It's unfortunate that someone gave you another bunny gift- it's not like you got another one voluntarily, especially when you were probably thinking perhaps rabbits weren't for you at the time anyway.

I wish you good luck with everything, and for all your other animals . I hope you stay here and update your blog every now and then, and check in with us from time to time.

Jen


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 19, 2010)

Question what is the size of a full length corn snake?


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, for understanding 

And corn snakes generally get between 3 and 5 feet, averaging around the high end of 3 to 4. Feed more often or larger food, you get closer to 5. Feed less often or smaller food, closer to 3. Its easier to get a smaller, 3 foot size than a larger, close to 5 foot size though. Its rare that corn snakes make it to 5 feet.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks a friend was intrested but I'm not sure it's the right animal for her.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 20, 2010)

Well they are super easy to care for so it all depends on if she is okay with snakes and feeding them frozen/thawed mice lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't see her feeding them easily. Which is why I want to research and make sure she knows everything.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, if she's not _completely_ grossed out or against the idea of feeding the snakes, there is still hope for her. I never had a problem with feeding f/t...live is another story...but its something you get used to, as I've known people who were iffy about it but are now not at all affected. And as far as corn snake care, all they need is a 20gal tank (minimum size as adults, bigger is okay) and aspen bedding, depending on the room temperature they may need a heat pad on one side with a light dimmer to help control the temperature so that the tank has a temperature gradient of no higher than 85 on the warm side and no cooler than 70 on the cool side (70 is kind of pushing it). There needs to be a hide on both sides, and a water dish big enough for the snake to soak in during shed. Feeding rule is the food shouldn't exceed a width of 1.5 times the widest part of the snake. That's about it. They're really easy pets.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2010)

site?


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.cornsnakes.com/forums

Thats where I get all of my information


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweet thanks.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 23, 2010)

You're welcome! Its a wonderful forum, everyone there is super friendly and there are a lot of people who have been breeding corns for many many years (think decades) as well as Kathy Love, who wrote the corn snake manual:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1882770706/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

If your friend does get a corn snake, I highly recommend that book as well as the forum, because sometimes things come up like maybe her snake gets mites, or maybe if she gets a female she ends up producing eggs and ends up egg bound....any sort of thing like that, they can help her get through it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 23, 2010)

I will! I'm not sure she can handle it but I figure make sure she has tons of info so she can make an informed decession.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah like I said Kathy Love is an active member of the forum and is an expert on corn snake care so its a perfect place to go for any advice or information if she does get a corn snake.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 28, 2010)

Just thought I'd share whats going on in my life right now...I know I don't have any bunnies anymore but I do still enjoy this site as it is an animal forum  There's been a lot happening so I may miss out some important details or something, and I apologize in advance if you get confused.

First off, a couple weeks ago I decided it was time to inform my parents about me moving in with my fiance. I had no idea how they would take to such news as we have only been together since October of 2009 and I am only 19 years old. I was ready to be completely shunned, possibly have to deal with no financial help from them, basically I was ready for the worst. But to my great surprise and relief, they are completely okay with it! And they will still help with rent or anything else, like groceries, if needed! So needless to say I am extremely happy about that. Brandon's parents aren't too thrilled but hey, he is 22 years old so they will just have to get over it. They can't make the rules for him his entire life. 

That happened two weeks ago. I was on vacation at the beach the 17th through the 24th and when I got back I immediately started packing my stuff up for the move this coming weekend. But my mom scheduled me to have my wisdom teeth removed on Monday the 26th, and a follow up appointment on the 2nd, so that makes things a bit more difficult. My mom works as a paramedic and her schedule is a bit crazy, she works every other weekend and my dad works Monday through Friday, so in order to get a weekend off where neither have to work before my college classes start, I have to move in this coming weekend. I have most packed except my clothes and other stuff I still need to use. I am going to start packing up clothes soon, and leave only enough unpacked that I need to hold me over until the 2nd. 

On Monday I had my wisdom teeth removed, and everyone had been telling me I was going to be way out of it for a few days, but actually I feel quite normal so long as I take my pain meds. No drowsiness, no sleeping for hours on end, just some occasional jaw pain. And it takes me a very long time to eat anything, but that's okay, I need to go on a diet anyways lol. 

I am very glad that I wasn't out for the past few days, because I have gotten a lot packed already. The plan is to move all my furniture and stuff to the apartment this coming Saturday, and anything else we might be able to fit in the car/uhaul, and then I come back home for my wisdom teeth followup appointment on the 2nd, and then I take everything else that is left back to Raleigh with me in my car. I hope that is all I have to do, because I have most of the furniture and I am bringing my dog and my fish back to Raleigh too. I don't want to have to make too many trips back and forth. Brandon has all the snakes and stuff, plus the cat, so hopefully he can get all that moved without my help. He will have his parents helping him, though I don't know how they'll do moving all the animals because they're not really snake people...Brandon is actually moving all his stuff this Saturday as well because that's the day his current lease runs out so he has to be completely done by that night. Saturday is going to be a really busy day...

Sorry if this post seems a bit ramble-y, but I am not the best at explaining things, especially when there is so much to say!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck on the move.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, just finished up packing a few more boxes, moving is so much work! This is my first time moving where I actually have to do stuff....the other times I was way too young to even remember.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 28, 2010)

Moving is so not fun... I can't find stuff for the next 6 months after feverishly unpacking LOL Congrats though. Glad your parents were so cool with it.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I am moving in early so that I have time to unpack and set everything up before classes start on the 18th...hopefully I get it all done in time! I also have to learn the bus route...I didn't get a parking pass for on campus


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck with the move. I move 16,000 pounds of house from CA to FL 6 years ago. Your move should be a bit easier.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh wow, you took your entire house!? And all the way across the country!? >.>

Yeah I am moving 2.5 hours from Charlotte to Raleigh, will definitely be easier than that...and Brandon only has to move his stuff 5 minutes down the road. Heh. 

I'm feeling rather sore and feverish this morning....darn wisdom teeth need to heal faster. I am considering a cold shower....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 29, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> Oh wow, you took your entire house!? And all the way across the country!? >.>


Lol, it was 16,000 pounds of stuff from my house. Amazing what you can accumulate in 15 years!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 29, 2010)

Ahh okay hahahah the way you worded it made it sound like you just took your entire house XD yeah I don't have that much stuff....yet....but I do have a lot more than I originally thought I did!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, today is Friday, the last day for me to get everything packed and ready to be moved tomorrow!

But of course I woke up this morning to something completely unexpected: my mom went in to work overtime when she was supposed to be staying home today.

Mother, mother, why do you always do this? Now I am supposed to tell my brother to get the furniture out of the shed for me when you KNOW he never listens to me the first time and will give me hell over it! It doesn't matter that you said it to him yourself yesterday, he will conveniently forget all about that as soon as he sees you're not here. You were supposed to be here so that he will listen and do as he is asked. Now I will have to put up with his crap all day long when I already have so much other stuff to do! *sigh*...

Everyone has left me home to go out to eat lunch, I have to sit here and wait for them to return so that MAYBE they will help me move the furniture, but knowing the men in this house they will probably wait until the last minute so that I have to be up past midnight vacuuming the dog hair off the furniture. It was only by a miracle that I got my dad to reserve our moving truck in advance, what makes you think it will happen again? No, I can see how this day will go. It will be a fight to get anything done around here in time. Dad is already saying how he has these plans to go donate blood tomorrow morning and do a few other things before we can leave for my apartment. And he wants to go see a movie and eat at this wing place instead of actually help move the furniture. Why is it always like pulling teeth to do anything!?

And to make matters worse Brandon informed me that his mother was saying last night that she is really disappointed in my parents for being okay with us living together, and she thinks they have no values, and she thinks we have no values... She refused to help Brandon move any of his animals too, he has to do that by himself (I really hope they aren't going to make him move Azzy's cage, which is over 100lbs, alone. He might hurt himself!). And Brandon was informed this morning that because we are going to have a cat AND a dog that we have to pay TWO $75 pet deposits when we were told specifically by this girl we talked to when signing the lease that we only had to pay it once. Like seriously, I specifically said "Because we have a dog and a cat will we have to pay $150 for the pet deposit or just the one $75 deposit?" and the lady said "Oh no you just have to pay the one $75 deposit."...well, conveniently, that lady has quit her job there.

I really hope this day gets better. Right now its really seeming pretty crappy.


----------



## Nela (Jul 30, 2010)

Hang in there. I can sort of relate because when I moved overseas my family was of no help at all. It was very very hard to have to go through every single item in the apartment and get everything done in time. Luckily, my best friend realized I had no help and she came to the rescue. She even rented a van for us because we had no way to get to the airport. Jeff came down a few weeks in advance as well to help out. The actual moving sucks but once you get there, it's such a relief. I'm wishing you all the best with your move and I hope you will be very happy there with your boyfriend. As for values... Been there done that. I'll tell you this: you learn a heck of a lot more about the person you are with when you are living with them. 

Hope it's all you're hoping for :biggrin2:


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah well my parents are helping me move, they just decided not to today, they're gonna save it all for tomorrow at the last minute. So, I have to do everything today to get prepared for that tomorrow. If I don't I can't see us getting everything done in a reasonable amount of time and at a reasonable hour.

I suppose it doesn't help with the values thing that Brandon's parents are strong Christians....they're the type that go to multiple Sunday services. And Brandon's sister is like a perfect little model of his mother and her values. They even have the same haircut. Brandon is like the black sheep of the family because he does his own thing. He doesn't like church, he isn't even sure of being a Christian. He's the type that thinks there's a god but that god is not involved. So, his family is usually not happy with the way he does things in his life. My parents actually don't like the idea of us living together either, but as my dad says my mom just kind of threw up the white flag on this issue because since I'll be with Brandon pretty much every day anyways and there's nothing they can do about it since they live 2.5 hours away, might as well let it be a permanent thing. I'll live there whether or not my name is on the lease. I agree with you completely on the fact that you learn a lot more about a person by living with them. That's the whole reason I want to move in with Brandon. We're engaged to be married so I figure if there's going to be any sort of falling through I'd rather it happen before we are officially married instead of after. That way there are less things to have to deal with. I see this as a different set of values, not a lack of values. We all have different opinions of whats right and whats wrong, its just they're not willing to accept those differences. But they'll have to some day cause its happening no matter what!

EDIT: And about the whole falling through thing, thats what my dad is most worried about with us living together. He thinks that if there's any sort of falling through then we'll have to deal with fights over who is paying for what or who gets what furniture and what animals, etc etc etc....but really this is something that could happen with any roommate, and it could happen with any relationship. I don't want to be the type of person who is so careful about this sort of stuff that I never get to experience life. I don't want to be the type who shuts herself up in her home because she's afraid of all the "what ifs" in life. I'll take the risk, dad, sorry.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 30, 2010)

I know my parents weren't happy when I signed my first lease with a boyfriend, because of all those "what ifs" that you mentioned if the relationship fell through, not to mention they try really hard to not be uptight but are. After a few years, they've gotten more used to the idea.

I don't have to deal with people who think you can only be a good person if you follow a certain religion, which I am very glad about. It may take time for them to change their minds, but I think if you show them that you're responsible, caring, and good for your fiancee, his family will eventually accept you and that you guys live together. If they don't accept that you're a good person despite seeing evidence of it, then they're really irrational people, and you may have to stop caring if they like you or not. 

It's really common lately for people to live together before getting married and I think it's a great idea. Our lives can be a bit unstable with finding work these days, and at younger ages, people do change over the years. We like to think our personalities are set once we hit 18 but that's just not the case at all. Beyond learning if you can stand someone with you at home all the time (snoring, messiness, dishes, etc), you need time to figure out if it's absolutely right. Knowing your sig other really well is the key to making the right decision about marriage so that it is the right decision and it lasts!

Wanted to put in my support for that! I've been living with my bf pretty much since we started dating 2 and a half years ago. The first 6 mo, he lived at my apartment but wasn't on the lease there--he had another apartment where he was on a lease but didn't stay there, and the other 2 years we've been on a lease together. It is, however, smart to know who owns what and try not to buy things together. For instance he has two bunnies and I have two; the TV is his, I know which pieces of furniture are whose, etc.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2010)

We have bought a few things together like animals (Zedd the beardie and we split the fish tank set up and a couple of tanks for the snakes) but I don't think we'd fight over who gets what....I'd let Brandon have them. And all the furniture is either mine or his. So, I think we're set in that respect. 

Also I have gone through so many personality changes just leading up to 18 that I really don't see myself changing any time soon. The way I am now just seems right, like its truly who I am. For once I am not trying to find myself through what I see in other people, this is the one time I have really looked at myself to figure out who I am. And Brandon is the one person who I don't hide anything from. He knows more about who I am than my parents do. I doubt my personality will change much more if at all.

God that sounds totally cheesy....but its true.


----------



## Daenerys (Aug 7, 2010)

Just wanted to share with everyone our newest addition! Brandon works at PetSmart and he fell in love with this kitty who he helped take care of in the adoption center. Her name is Jaylan and she is about a year old. She's a short haired tortoiseshell. She is super playful, and very vocal. She loves to cuddle on the couch with Brandon and she'd probably love to cuddle with me too if Legend didn't have his jealousy issues (he chases her away if she gets too close). These pictures are from last night when she discovered the betta fish tank (its a new 2.5 gallon tank! I had one living in a bowl but Jaylan really really liked the little plant in the bottom and during the night she got it out and in the process killed Caspian II. D': So this one is Caspian III.)











Jaylan





New betta tank





Ooo, whats this?





It looks so....tantalizing...





Why can't I grab it!?!?!?





"Do you see that thing swimming round and round
Maybe we can reach on in and make it drown
If we sneaking up upon it carefully
There will be head for you and a tail for me"





Wait, what? A lid? darn!!





Grumpy face





Whats this??





AHH! DOG!

(more to come)


----------



## Daenerys (Aug 7, 2010)

Ohhh hey, look over there! A lizard thingy! Mayhaps I can play with that one...





Ohh, and there's a long orange thing with no legs in here, that looks fun too...(don't mind the mess, cleaning day is coming up soon!)





Or maybe I will just stick with this feathery thing...whatever the devil it is...





AHA! Killed it!


And now a few pictures of our new apartment and animal setups:






Reptile room (and spare bedroom...not many people who would be comfortable sleeping in there! hehehehe)





Venomous snake rack. Top to bottom: pygmy rattlesnake, adult copperhead, juvenile copperhead. Oh and that big tank on top of the wooden one in the last picture holds a juvenile cottonmouth, also venomous. The wooden one holds our 8ft red tail boa. Would anyone like to come stay with us a while? 





The 20gal tank rack and Jaylan's cat tree.





Frog tank...tis a tad humid in there, thats why the glass looks weird...





The smaller snake rack. Holds all the juvenile corn snakes, the juvenile black rat snake, the juvenile Brazilian rainbow boa (the empty tank on the floor is soon to be his), and the juvenile sand boa. There is also our new 20gal fish tank. Brandon is letting it circulate because soon he wants to add baby cichlids. One of the cichlids at work had babies and he is allowed to take as many as he wants for free!

There are some setups I did not get pictures of, I may add those later.


----------



## Daenerys (Aug 16, 2010)

YIPPEE!!! We have pippies!!!


----------



## Daenerys (Aug 17, 2010)

More pippies!!! And out of eggs!


----------

